# I won the lottery, again!



## billski (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, I just won $4.6M in the Dubai Lottery.  I am on a roll.  I won the Irish National Lottery twice in a row previously.

Now, I've got a General's widow in Nigeria asking for my help in extracting $8m from her bank account, just because I'm such a trustworthy person.

Gee, I feel so honored.  What's next in this good life?

uke::dunce:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 31, 2009)

Last week the estate of apparrently my long, long,long,long,long,long,long,long,long,long lost 14th cousin 84 times removed contacted me and told me they needed bank account info so they could wire a "large sum of money"  to me.  Of course though there was going to be a "funds transfer charge" that I had to pay 1st


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh,we are a lucky lot, gosh golly!


----------



## hardline (Jan 31, 2009)

i have never got one of those emails


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 31, 2009)

hardline said:


> i have never got one of those emails



Considerer yourself blessed! I get at least one a day not including the rest of the junk email. Thank god for spam filters.


----------



## hardline (Feb 1, 2009)

well that may not be true. i have multiple email accounts but with my gmail i dont get a one.


----------



## severine (Feb 1, 2009)

I used to fark around with those Nigerian emailers... I had fake email accounts for that purpose. One was going to marry me.  He was pretty upset when I stopped answering his emails.. :lol:


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2009)

hardline said:


> well that may not be true. i have multiple email accounts but with my gmail i dont get a one.



My current email accounts have been extant for about 10 years.  Because of the lines of work I am in, they are publicly available and promoted.  Once on the web, you _will _be harvested.  gmail, yahoo mail, rsn, verizon, any isp domain just doesn't cut it professionally.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2009)

severine said:


> I used to fark around with those Nigerian emailers... I had fake email accounts for that purpose. One was going to marry me.  He was pretty upset when I stopped answering his emails.. :lol:



When the spirit moves me, I take inspiration from scambusters.com.  One fellow told me he was located in a London office but that he would be in Spain for a week.  I wrote him back , what a coincidence, I would be in those same places the same time as he.  Then he changed his schedule, I said no worries, I was traveling on a private jet and could adjust.  I told him with so much money involved I insist that we do this personally.  I would hand deliver him the cash.  I indicated that my accountant and two security men would accompany me, so not to worry about safety.  Then he gave me some sob story about how that wasn't necessary, just wire him the loot.  I wrote back, alarmed and indicated that if he was in trouble my boys would go looking for him.  He didn't respond.  I wrote back saying that I was very concerned about him and asked my security men to secure his whereabouts (I started to use convuluted language like he did - really got into this.)  I told him my boys indicated that they had logged his last IP address and were closing in on where he was.  It appeared he was on another continent and perhaps he had been kidnapped.  I said not to worry, we would find him.  Never heard another damn thing  :razz:


----------



## severine (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, I was supposed to go to Belgium to meet one of my guys. I forget which celeb photo I sent him that was supposed to be me, but he was quite taken. LOL. Unbelievable what kind of stories you could tell that they appeared to eat right up. I figured that if I was wasting some of their time, that was a little less time they could spend scamming others out of money. I had free time to mess around with anyway and it was kind of entertaining.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2009)

Woohoo!



> CHINA-LOTTO Headquarters,
> No.189 Tianhe Bei Road,
> Guangzhou, China.
> Post Code: 510075.
> ...


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Woohoo!



lemme get this straight.  You're buying new gear and seasons passes for all AZers.  Right????


:beer:
THANKS!   :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2009)

billski said:


> lemme get this straight.  You're buying new gear and seasons passes for all AZers.  Right????
> 
> 
> :beer:
> THANKS!   :beer:



Sure as soon as I send them my account info and all my cc numbers. I'll be all set!


----------



## bigbog (Feb 4, 2009)

*...had my suspicions all along...*



severine said:


> .... I had fake email accounts for that purpose...


This hangin' out at meek _Sundown_ always sounded like a shady front...:lol:

wa-loaf:
*CHINA-LOTTO Headquarters*........and billski's *2 Lotteries and a Nigerian General's widow!*............_ROTFL


_


----------



## aveski2000 (Feb 4, 2009)

I already have received more than enough. Feel free to use this one.

FROM: MR. JOSEPH MALUNGA
EXTERNAL AUDITOR FOR BANKS
Tel: +27 784 432 451

Greetings, I communicate you with honest Intentions and I seek to make contact with you and acquaint myself with you for mutual benefit towards overcoming a Dilemma regarding certain funds left behind in an Investment Account by a Deceased client of a Bank here in South-Africa.

I have the opportunity to be working as an external Auditor when I came across this Account with a substantial Deposit in foreign currency which has not been claimed since for some years, I sent out notices for Claims of this money and the Bank informed me that the Owner, a Foreigner passed away during the Zimbabwean Crisis and was a Farmer who was assassinated when his farm was taken over, this man 
had no family and left no Beneficiary information.

This Money if it is not claimed may be tuned over to the Treasury if someone does not claim it hence my decision to contact you for your Interest so I can present you as the Business partner to this deceased owner. It is required that an Application for claims be entered and approval given within 10 days so this money can be transferred to your overseas Account, there is no risk involved because I will lay the necessary groundwork and you will provide the Overseas Account to receive this money upon Approval.

If this money is not claimed within the next 2 months, it will be taken to the Treasury and both of us can work together to avoid this, because your Country has good investment climate, this money can be 
invested in your country than allowing corrupt Government officials to have access to it.

I will inform you of the Amount involved, as well as your percentage after I receive a Favorable and positive feedback from you, your percentage shall be discussed upon your agreement. Please contact me 
by Email, Telephone or Fax and furnish me with the following details;

[1] Your Names
[2] Address
[3] Telephone and Fax numbers,

I will get in touch with you afterwards; this proposal is for Mutual Financial Benefit and not to mis-lead you. 

Thank you and Best Regards,

MR. JOSEPH MALUNGA


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2009)

In my junk mail box today 

"Office of the Deputy Governor,
Central Bank of Nigeria (CBN),
Cadastral Zone,
Central Business District,
Abuja Nigeria.

Attention Beneficiary.

RE: Transfer Notification of Your Funds Worth US$12.5million.

This is to inform you that your payment worth US$12.5million has been
approved and ready for you.

Reverify your information:

1.)Your full name :
2.)Address:
3.)Direct Telephone Number:

You have been officially included among the short-listed beneficiaries
scheduled for the release of their funds within this first quarter of the
present fiscal year.

Yours in service,

Alhaji (Dr.) Suleiman Barau.
Deputy Governor (OPERATIONS)
Central Bank of Nigeria (CBN).
"

Yup, enough said!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2009)

Seems one of my long lost relatives kicked the bucket recently 

From my junk mail box today

"FROM THE DESK: DR.DUKE ALE
CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA;
DIRECTOR GENERAL INTERNATIONAL REMITTANCE/ FOREIGN OPERATION
Co Registration No: 62/00738/08
DATE: 23TH- 03- 2009
EMAIL: duke.ale2007@gmail.com
ATTENTION: SIR,

YOUR OVER DUE INHERITANCE FUNDS

THIS IS TO NOTIFY YOU THAT YOUR OVER DUE INHERITANCE FUNDS HAS BEEN GAZZETED TO BE RELEASED, VIA KEY TELEX TRANSFER (KTT ) -DIRECT WIRE TRANSFER TO YOU BY THE SENATE COMMITTEE FOR FOREIGN OVER DUE FUND TRANSFER.
MEANWHILE,A WOMAN CAME TO MY OFFICE FEW DAYS AGO WITH A
LETTER,CLAIMING TO BE YOUR TRUE REPRESENTATIVE.HERE
ARE HER INFORMATIONS:

Name: Mrs. Mary Hayes
Bank Name: The Commerce Bank
Bank Address: 1837, Richmond av.Staten Island, New York
Account Number: 7920507852
Routing Number:026-013-673
Swift Code: CBNAUS33.

PLEASE,DO RECONFIRM TO THIS OFFICE ,AS A MATTER OF URGENCY IF THIS WOMAN IS FROM YOU SO THAT THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR PAYING INTO THE WRONG ACCOUNT NAME.

1. YOUR NAME:
2. YOUR ADDRESS:
3. YOUR TELEPHONE:
5. AGE:
6. SEX:
7. YOUR OCCUPATION:
8. YOUR BANK DETAILS:
Bank Name:
Bank Address:
Bank Phone:
Account Number:
Routing No:.

THE RESERVE BANK GOVERNOR,EXECUTIVE, BOARD OF DIRECTORS AND THE SENATE COMMITTEE FOR FOREIGN OVER DUE INHERITTANCE FUND HAVE APPROVED AND ACCREDITED THIS REPUTABLE BANK WITH THE OFFICE OF THE DIRECTOR, INTERNATIONAL REMITTANCE / FOREIGN OPERATIONS,TO HANDLE AND TRANSFER ALL FOREIGN INHERITTANCE FUNDS THIS SECOND QUARTER PAYMENT OF THE YEAR.
HOWEVER,WE SHALL PROCEED TO ISSUE ALL PAYMENTS DETAILS TO THE SAID Mrs. MARY HAYES, IF WE DO NOT HEAR FROM YOU WITHEN THE NEXT SEVEN WORKING DAYS FROM TODAY.
BEST REGARDS,

DR.DUKE ALE
Cc: International Monetary Fund {IMF}
Cc: United Nations Organization {UN}
Cc: Board of Directors {FPD"

And this has to be the luckiest day ever for me!  3 e-mails down in my junk mail box from my notice of inheritence, I find out that I also won the lottery today!  WOW!  

"YAHOO AWARDS CENTER. 

           FROM THE DESK OF THE PROMOTIONS MANAGER, 
             YAHOO INTERNATIONAL EASTER AWARDS DEPARTMENT 

MANCHESTER UNITED KINGDOM   LONDON 






Ref: 474061725/04, 
Batch: 7056490902/188, 
Winning No: GB8701/LPRC 


This is to inform you that you have won prize money of One Million United States Dollars ($1,000,000.00) for the month of 24th MARCH 

  2009 EASTER 

  Award  



Promotion which organized by YAHOO. From YAHOO International Lottery program. Your name "email address" was attached to ticket number; 47061725  07056490902 serial number 7741137002  03/12/2008 This batch draws the lucky  numbers as follows 2-9-22-23-24-30 bonus number 5, which consequently won the lottery in the second category. 



You hereby have been approved lump sum pay of (One Million United States Dollars. ($1,000,000.00) in cash credit file ref: ILP/HW 474061725/04 from the total cash prize of $33.208, 000.00 shared amongst 166 (One Hundred and Sixty Six) lucky winners, based on their category. 



All participants "email address" were selected through a computer balloting system drawn form Nine hundred thousand names from Canada   Australia United States  Asia Europe Middle East,  Africa and Oceanic as part of our international promotions program which is conducted annually. 



Your email address falls within our African representative office in South Africa . As indicated in your play coupon and your prize of ($1,000,000.00) will be released to you from this regional branch office in South Africa. 




Please do contact Mr. Ryan William, with this in formations 



BATCH NUMBER: 



REFERENCE NUMBER: 



BONUS NUMBER; 



FULL NAME;     



CONTACT ADDRESS; 



COUNTRY; 



TELEPHONE NUMBER; 



FAX NUMBER; 



OCCUPATION; 



AGE; 



SEX; 



WINNING AMOUNT; 



Mr. Ryan William (M.D) 

TEL; +27 734 872 116 

Email; lottryboard_2009@live.com or lottery_board2009@yahoo.co.uk 

Email; 

Yahoo International Awards Department 

No 12 Backer Street Johannesburg South Africa 



Winners shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Centre. Yahoo Prize Award must be claimed on or before a short period of time from date of Draw Notification. Any prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited. 



Congratulations!! Once again. 


Yours in service, 






Dr. (Mrs.) Richly Dim. 


WARNING! 

Do not tell people about your Prize Award until your money is successfully handed over to you to avoid disqualification that may arise from double claim. 

You may also receive similar e-mails from people portraying to be other Organizations or Yahoo inc.This is solely to collect your personal information from you and lay claim over your winning. In event that you receive any e-mail similar to the notification letter that was sent to you, kindly delete it from your mail box and give no further correspondence to such person or body. 



Yahoo shall not be held responsible for any loss of fund arising from the above mentioned."


----------



## billski (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey, he told me that is MY inheritance!  See you in probate court


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 24, 2009)

speaking of lottery, this was in this mornings Daily News.  This guy is a friend of mine from Queens.  Funny seeing his mug on page 7...

http://www.nydailynews.com/money/2009/03/23/2009-03-23_bernie_madoffs_pain_is_a_queens_mans_gai.html


----------



## bigbog (Mar 27, 2009)

billski said:


> When the spirit moves me, I take inspiration from scambusters.com.  One fellow told me he was located in a London office but that he would be in Spain for a week.  I wrote him back , what a coincidence, I would be in those same places the same time as he.  Then he changed his schedule......



ROTFL.....

Yeah, that Nigerian woman's server must have some diskspace..   Seems as though stories involving her have been ongoing for months...if not a year+.


----------



## billski (Mar 28, 2009)

Hot Damn!  I won the Irish lottery again.   Now I can afford those new stix.
all I have to do is get up $3000 short term to free it up.  Anyone wanna give me a loan


----------



## wa-loaf (May 8, 2009)

*SPAM Send emails directly to dentists*

This one's for you Dr Jeff:



> Here's what we're offering for this week:
> 
> Currently Practicing Doctors in America
> 
> ...


----------



## billski (Jun 10, 2009)

*Scam artists don't have to spell*

Case study, received today:

"
I am Mr.Andrew Wong,I have a obscured business
suggestion for you of  
$24,500,000USD.

 I will update you with further information as soon
as I hear positively from you.

Regards,
Mr. Andrew Wong

Guess you don't need to know vocabulary grammar to graduate from scam school.  
I too have an "obscured business suggestions"  I wrote back and told him was receiving a positively orgasmic antideluvian response from me.
I also expressed concern that 24.5M wouldn't fit into my pants. 
Waiting to hear back....   :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2009)

Loved this one that was in my junk mail this AM, especially the grammar   Also nice to know that FedEx now handles it's inquiries out of a French Yahoo account 

"Atten/All the necessary arrangement of delivering your $2.2M USD In cash was made with FedEx Delivery Service
contact Victor;EMAIL:fedexexpress_s2@yahoo.fr) phone.+22997845799.  Send them your contacts info to enable them locate you immediately they arrived in your country with your  BOX.
YOUR NAME.HOME ADDRESS.PHONE.COUNTRY.SEX.AND YOUR ID.  Note.The FedEx Delivery Service *don't* know the contents of the Box.
I register it as a Box of PRECIOUS VALUABLE. 

Mr Davis Johnson







Ahora también puedes acceder a tu correo Terra desde el móvil.
Infórmate pinchando aquí."


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2009)

If I win the lottery I'm buying AlpineZone..


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just got this. It's one of the best. Notice who it is from. Like the Campain spelling.

FROM:  OBAMA CAMPAIN TEAM <chasebankaz@chase.com>

CHASE BANK
10 Greenwood Avenue
5041 North 16th Street,
Phoenix AZ 85016.
U.S.A
Phone:2063099169
Fax:206-338-0229
25th September 2009



ATTENTION:



Take notice that based on the u.s.a government inauguration of this committee which extended to all states in u.s.a. which combined with the United Nation Anti-crime commission to alleviate and redeem the image and past wounds of our dear citizens and foreign firms who were duped , defrauded,scammed and abandoned by some impostors who indiscriminately use the name of God, Office of governors, Presidency, Banks etc to slight down our dignitaries to international communities.



Many banks have been in bankruptcy today, Universal firms, Companies due to the activity of these hoodlums,scammers.

However, investigation have shown that these people have dropped over 500,000, clients after collecting their money, many committed suicide and others living in the grace of God,


Meanwhile, we have a committee whose duties are to re-commend genuine contractors, loan bidders, next of kin (inheritance payment),foreign firms
who have completed all the u.s.a government normal payment requirements but abandoned due to take over some sacked officials who take Government papers to collect money and leave the beneficiary half way,

In our inauguration, the government advised us that we must scrutinize all companies, banks and Security Company for payment,We have found your full entitlement valid among other approvals.


We also have endorsed your payment to CHASE BANK TO PAY YOU CASH THROUGH A DIPLOMATIC COURIER SERVICE without prejudice and will need a confirmation of all your communication until you finally receive your money so as to investigate more so to find out more facts on this issues,it will be well appreciated if you can provide us some vital information on how you have been scammed,The U.S.A government is using this opportunity to compensate the entire victim who some Nigerians,INTERNET SCAMMERS,HACKERS has duped.



So you are advice to contact MR FELIX DE LA PAZ OF CHASE BANK PHOENIX AZ to mail to you a certified check which can be withdraw any were in the world and the amount is 250,000 U.S.D(TWO HUNDRED AND FIFTY THOUSAND UNITED STATE DOLLARS


CONTACT: MR. MR FELIX DE LA PAZ
ADDRESS:10 Greenwood Avenue5041 North 16th Street,Phoenix AZ 85016
EMAIL:chbk.2009@ymail.com

Please fill the following form for prove:

NAME:

YOUR HOME ADDRESS:

AGE:

OCCUPATION:

COUNTRY:

STATE:

TELEPHONE NUMBER:

SEX:

IDENTIFICATION(PLEASE ATTACH DRIVERS LICENSES,PASSPORT)

As soon as you give him the following he will mail your compensation cheque to you. THIS IS PROUDLY SPONSORED BY "THE OBAMA CAMPAIGN TEAM AGAINST ON LINE SCAM ARTIST"

Thanks for your co-operations Yours faithfully, Thank YOU for your understanding.

Best Regards.

NOTE(DO NOT MAKE ANY PAYMENT OUTSIDE THE U.S.A ALL PAYMENT AND BANK CHARGES ARE TO BE PAID WITHIN THE U.S.A)


----------



## billski (Sep 29, 2009)

*Mrs Farida Waziri is a hot babe!*

I love when they scam 'em back!

http://scamorama.com

Some of the better lines:

I have received your email. Your English is extremely poor which makes deciphering your writing difficult and indicates that your reading comprehension is very low. May I venture to guess that you did not graduate at the top of your class? 
...

The federal government does not care about his personal feelings in the matter. 
...
Dear Mr Chambers:​ *How nice it was to meet you in person*, at last, after such a long journey, in Ouagadougou. You have a different personality from the pompous, conceited, semi-illiterate, half-wit that your reply emails seem to have indicated that you possess. 

...
The spammer replies:


BASTARD IDIOT, DONT SEND ANY EMAIL TO MY ACCOUNT AGAIN BEFORE I SLAUGHTER YOU.  

YOU ARE MORE THAN A FOOL. 



...
​


----------



## drjeff (Dec 2, 2009)

Just needed to bump this thread with the one that I got in my spam box this AM!  I won the Guiness Brewery 250th anniversary lottery!!!!  (just love the yahoo reply address  )

"2009 GUINNESS 250 YEARS ANNIVERSARY Lottery PROMO winner.contact MR 
Mark Brown:Email info_office16@yahoo.in ) with 1.Names..2.Address.. 
3.Sex/Tel.. to claim your £500,000,00 GBP.Regards,Mrs. CINDY HOWARD 
FOR © Guinness & Co INC. U.K."

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Just needed to bump this thread with the one that I got in my spam box this AM!  I won the Guiness Brewery 250th anniversary lottery!!!!  (just love the yahoo reply address  )
> 
> "2009 GUINNESS 250 YEARS ANNIVERSARY Lottery PROMO winner.contact MR
> Mark Brown:Email info_office16@yahoo.in ) with 1.Names..2.Address..
> ...


 Congrats!  Oh, wait a minute, Oh, I get it.  This is a telephone sex solicitation, huh?


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you guys ever seen 419 Eater? 

http://www.419eater.com/

It's basically a website of guys who scam the scammers. It's pretty hilarious... they get the scammers to do things like copy books word for word, or carve things, or paint their bodies. It's very creative and hilarious. I think I spent the better part of a weekend once just reading thorugh some of the stories. 

Here's a good one: The Tale of the Painted Breast


----------

